# ▀▄ MIGLIOR | Blue Clio V6 Car Porn | Correction Detail | Swissvax Crystal Rock! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ MIGLIOR | Blue Clio V6 Car Porn | Correction Detail | Swissvax Crystal Rock! ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Iliad Blue Clio V6* 

Hi Guys, thanks for reading another write up of mine. This time it's a Stunning Clio V6 finished in Iliad Blue

This car was booked in for:
- Light Correction detail
- Exterior plastic semi-permanent coating
- Paintless Dent Removal










As many of you know the Clio V6 is the epitome of a hot hatch, it's a modern classic now and deservedly so. It shares hardly any similarities with the normal Clio, these are truly a mad hot hatch!

This car could be regarded as "the" Clio V6, in Iliad blue, it's truly stunning in any light. The owner has performed a few choice modifications that Renault sport themselves would approve of. Lightweight Recaro Seats and custom exhaust (plus bumper modification to suit new exhaust). This car also sports some ultra rare magnesium lightweight wheels from the RenaultSport factory V6 racecar.

Onto the job…..

The car was in need of a good decontamination so after a thorough wash, the car was brought inside for claying










Then it was onto machine polishing…






















































































































Moving onto a small scuff on the rear arch… Before










After



















Now moving onto the PDR

Before, the dent on the bonnet from somebody being a little too heavy handed shutting the bonnet lid.










After!










Back onto polishing..

Rear wing before










After










Now finishing up the polishing and fiddly bits










Once all the polishing was done, we wiped the paint down with car pro eraser to remove any polishing oils

Then onto the waxing!

Swissvax Crystal Rock of course!



















In-between coats of wax, we started on reviving the grills with Gtechniq trim coating, this took 2 hours alone!










Coating curing waiting for a quick buff





































Steph worked on the side and rear vents whilst I cracked on with the front ones




























The scuttle tray and associated components were looking a little worse for wear!










After










Now the little finished touches were done, wheels sealed, tries dressed etc. When all was done and dusted, this was the result!


















































































When the owner arrived I asked if it was ok for him to hang around a little while whilst I took a few pictures.































































































































Thanks for reading guys, hope you liked it! Everyone has a bit of love for a Clio V6 Right??

Time taken: Approx. 30 hours

Thanks for reading!!

Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction BMW Detailing
​


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice work jay


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Superb, lovely job & motor


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amazing work as usual Jay, car is stunning :argie:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning finish as usual


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovely job and great car.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely job and car, I love Illiad blue, but what is going on with the spoiler?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

from the renaulsport race cars, like the wheels


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

That's stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## ST_Tarps (May 8, 2011)

Great car, great colour amazing work!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks superb buddy. cracking little motor there.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work and photos Jay. Love it when cars in good nick come in.. the finish that can be achieved is just awesome!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks excellent, very nice work on a nice car.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there Jay :thumb:

Stunning motor


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

sweet !!!!!!!! Great car great work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work on a lovely car!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

i LOVE these cars, only ever sat in one 

stunning finish, and agree one of the best colours except the liquid yellow ones!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work jay


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Excellent!!! 


Chris


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing work


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome work Jay! Phil's car is indeed a peach!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Great pics as usual


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh yeah that looks good !


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks amazing. Love the different exhausts! :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Cracking job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## looch (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Nicest V6 I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!

The colour, the wheels, the spoiler, the exhausts, everything fits so nicely - Huge credit to the owner for that but great job by you too Jay, lovely correction and the colour looks amazing now!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Superb work as usual :thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm That is one lovely car!

Love that colour too!

Nice job


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

What a fantastic colour! Looks amazing in those outside shots. Proper nice work man.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Super finish, flake is popping out everywhere, some lovely sunshine shots aswell, awesome car i had one in silver few years back, certainly eye catchers for sure:thumb:


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

That is stunning :argie:

Top work as always :thumb:


----------



## urbhind (Oct 3, 2010)

Amazing corlour, great car and fantastic job.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Jay


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## Super is (Apr 7, 2012)

Car looking amazing, top work!!
Did you use this for the trim or something else:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/gtechniq-c4-permanent-trim-restorer/prod_851.html


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Oh yes, what a car! :argie:

Excellent finish there, looks stunning. Who doesn't love a V6 Clio?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work and finish Jay!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

dave-g said:


> i LOVE these cars, only ever sat in one
> 
> stunning finish, and agree one of the best colours except the liquid yellow ones!


the Liquid yellow ones are stunning too!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not a blue car fan but that is very pretty and stunning reflections :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

great work :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Super is said:


> Car looking amazing, top work!!
> Did you use this for the trim or something else:
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/gtechniq-c4-permanent-trim-restorer/prod_851.html


Yes I used Gtechniq C4 on the trim


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Always loved a fella with great taste for shoes:lol:

Great job mate!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

absolute stunner. Seen this beuty in the flesh a few times now, you sir have made her stand out so much more. I bet Phil is thrilled, i would be!

Epic finish


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking results fella


----------



## Jambob28 (May 8, 2011)

Not sure on the Spoiler or exhaust personally.
Looks a bit try hard for me. Standard is awesome enough as it is.
Front splitter would probably look better black too, being the style it is.

Can't fault your workmanship on correcting it though! Great results.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Great job. 100% agree best colour can't wait to get mine out this weekend.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work, love the colour


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

Fantastic work! Lovely car and you've really made that colour pop!


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Good work - lovely car.


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Simply amazing, colour looks incredible!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Jay u r the master!


----------



## MarkH Renualt (Jun 9, 2012)

absolulty stunning nice work


----------



## SamC (Jan 27, 2013)

another lovely turn around. nice write up as always! loving your work!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Dude, you need to cut your nails ..

Great work ..


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Absolute Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Gauntstar23 (May 23, 2013)

Fantastic Job Paintwork looks perfect!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work my friend. That's an amazing colour.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

have to agree with you that its a truely stunning motor..... the owner must have been gob smacked!!

top motor...... top job!!!!


----------



## giorgos (Feb 14, 2012)

lovely job


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

Fantastic job, always had a soft spot for the V6  I was browsing your old threads and wanted to take a look at the RenaultSport Clio 200 that you did a few years ago, but it seems to be missing from your website. Is it hosted elsewhere by any chance?


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic glossy finish, awesome results:thumb:


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Absolutely stunning car, would be perfect without that spoiler IMO.

Great job


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Super bit of work there. Spot on doing all the trim, its a painful job but so worth it.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lush! Love the cup spoiler! :argie:


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

just WOW! I love these cars, always wanted one myself! great job!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing results as Usual Jay


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car, colour detail, write up... well basically everything!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Amazed you didn't break a nail dude !!!


----------

